# Rooster hetting picked on



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

Why are my hens tearing apart my roosters comb? I clean him up and they after him all over again.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Use blue kote and/or separate him for a while.


----------

